# Help with Protein Skimmer



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a nano protein skimmer i just installed into my 10gal tank after a nitrite spike. I did away with my trickle filter, added an external filter and added this protein skimmer. I've had it running for about 3 days now, and previously soaked it in vinegar over night. So far, it is bubbling up the neck and does output some waste, however this is only clear, green liquid. No paste or froth, nothing just plain greenish colour liquid. 

I dont really know much about skimmers at all, please advse why this may be


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

domgreenslade said:


> I have a nano protein skimmer i just installed into my 10gal tank after a nitrite spike. I did away with my trickle filter, added an external filter and added this protein skimmer. I've had it running for about 3 days now, and previously soaked it in vinegar over night. So far, it is bubbling up the neck and does output some waste, however this is only clear, green liquid. No paste or froth, nothing just plain greenish colour liquid.
> 
> I dont really know much about skimmers at all, please advse why this may be


Before we get to the skimmer, lets talk about your general set up. Ditch the external filter and rely on your live rock for this function, 15-20# of it is more then adequate. How long have you had the tank set up? You are probably still going through your cycle so don't let the nitrite spike shock you...it is part of the process. Do you currently have any live stock in the tank? This could be the factor for the light skimmate you are currently producing. Also, on a side note, I have never run a skimmer on anything smaller then a 30 gallon. If you do weekly 5% water changes there is no need for a skimmer at all.

HTH

willie


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

domgreenslade said:


> I have a nano protein skimmer i just installed into my 10gal tank after a nitrite spike. I did away with my trickle filter, added an external filter and added this protein skimmer. I've had it running for about 3 days now, and previously soaked it in vinegar over night. So far, it is bubbling up the neck and does output some waste, however this is only clear, green liquid. No paste or froth, nothing just plain greenish colour liquid.
> 
> I dont really know much about skimmers at all, please advse why this may be


Thats pretty much how they works sir. 
If you want a dryer foam, try to turn down the flow some, juts a little at a time until you get what your looking for. But the green tea colored water is what your after.


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Tank is 8 months old with a small clown, starfish and a cleaner shrimp. Nano smimmer states it works well with 10gal+. External filter was brought in because of my recent nitrite spike which wiped out my entire tank bar my clown and starfish. Back then i was running a trickle filter. Let the live rock do their job, and overnight i had a nitrite spike. Not trusting turning my filter off for a while now. 

So to get thicker skimmate i just reduce the flow? I thought the collection was meant to be like a paste?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

domgreenslade said:


> Tank is 8 months old with a small clown, starfish and a cleaner shrimp. Nano smimmer states it works well with 10gal+. External filter was brought in because of my recent nitrite spike which wiped out my entire tank bar my clown and starfish. Back then i was running a trickle filter. Let the live rock do their job, and overnight i had a nitrite spike. Not trusting turning my filter off for a while now.
> 
> So to get thicker skimmate i just reduce the flow? I thought the collection was meant to be like a paste?


There are several different ways for you to get skimmate. You can leave yours where you have it, and it will work just fine. Reduce the flow slightly to get the dryer foam into the cup. I run mine 1/2 and 1/2, I get some wet skim and some dry. But the green tea color water is what it looks like. The wetter the skim the clearer the cup water.


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Yep,,,Mine always looks like a dark green tea,,really dark green 
I prefer miine wet..seems like its easier to clean out of the collection cup.


----------

